# MV Courland Leith 1971



## Roundhead (9 mo ago)

Hello
Did anyone serve/know anyone who served on MV Courland Leith during the summer of 1971?
If so do you remember my dad Paul Byrne? He would’ve been 17 at the time and was a catering/cook boy.
He sadly passed away a few years ago and it is a regret of mine that I didn’t ask him more about his experiences.
Even if you don’t remember him, I’d love to hear details about the ship and where it sailed at this time etc ?
Many thanks
Jim Byrne


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 27, 2010)

Roundhead said:


> Hello
> Did anyone serve/know anyone who served on MV Courland Leith during the summer of 1971?
> If so do you remember my dad Paul Byrne? He would’ve been 17 at the time and was a catering/cook boy.
> He sadly passed away a few years ago and it is a regret of mine that I didn’t ask him more about his experiences.
> ...


The Ship was owned by Currie Line Ltd. Of Leith, Scotland. She was a general cargo vessel of 1210 dwt. She was built in Elmshorn West Germany in 1956 Her IMO was 5081425. She had a name and registry Change to Amira Lebanon in 1971. If you google any of the above names and or the IMO number you will be able to find more information about her Etc. Good luck with your search .JW


----------



## inandaship (May 5, 2007)

Roundhead said:


> Hello
> Did anyone serve/know anyone who served on MV Courland Leith during the summer of 1971?
> If so do you remember my dad Paul Byrne? He would’ve been 17 at the time and was a catering/cook boy.
> He sadly passed away a few years ago and it is a regret of mine that I didn’t ask him more about his experiences.
> ...


Looking back in my discharge book I was 3rd. Mate on her in Mar. 1967 for a short period while ashore for a ticket.At that time she was on a regular run between Leith and Copenhagan with the Carlsberg beer.


----------



## Roundhead (9 mo ago)

inandaship said:


> Looking back in my discharge book I was 3rd. Mate on her in Mar. 1967 for a short period while ashore for a ticket.At that time she was on a regular run between Leith and Copenhagan with the Carlsberg beer.


Thank you for the info


----------



## Roundhead (9 mo ago)

Johnny Walker said:


> The Ship was owned by Currie Line Ltd. Of Leith, Scotland. She was a general cargo vessel of 1210 dwt. She was built in Elmshorn West Germany in 1956 Her IMO was 5081425. She had a name and registry Change to Amira Lebanon in 1971. If you google any of the above names and or the IMO number you will be able to find more information about her Etc. Good luck with your search .JW


Many thanks for the info


----------

